# 2019 Gaggia problem



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

I seem to have an issue with my new Gaggia.

Whilst brewing I have water coming out the dump pipe.

I'm sure it isn't meant to do this, the old one didn't.

Any ideas, is this a sort of feature to maintain a constant pressure or is it a problem. I think it's a problem as its wasting water.

Thanks


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Expansion valve?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't know, does the Gaggia have one?

My challenge at the moment is I don't know if this is normal 2019 behaviour or not. If it is I'm sending it back and will make determined efforts to fix my original one.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Have they routed the OPV to drain to the drip tray instead of back to the tank?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

This machine doesn't have expansion valve, 3way valve slight issue.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

The earlier 2015 model didn't have opv and suffer with constant leaks and pressure problems around group handle when locked into group. Looks like gaggia have 'designed' some sort of release valve into latest model? Not seen one so can't say for sure...
Do yourself a favour and get your money back. If they are even close in design to the 2015 model they are a heap of Shiite!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

The 2019 Gaggia is supposed to be good, it's nothing like the 2015 one, the internals having been reverted back to as they were in the original ones.

The reviews of them have been very positive, so I'm hoping this is just a one off glitch.

It looks as though it as a fault and I will be getting a replacement. I'm reluctant to open it up and look inside as it's only a week old.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Should be Ok then... Let us know how you get on?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Gaggia Classic 2019 has a small solenoid valve inside and plastic safety overpressure valve(12.5 bar from factory), very close to Gaggia Baby Class and similar models .

Attached valve that can be found in pre 2014 models is missing.

BR


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

GrowlingDog said:


> The 2019 Gaggia is supposed to be good, it's nothing like the 2015 one, the internals having been reverted back to as they were in the original ones.
> The reviews of them have been very positive, so I'm hoping this is just a one off glitch.
> It looks as though it as a fault and I will be getting a replacement. I'm reluctant to open it up and look inside as it's only a week old.


The 2015 Classic does have an OPV. It's plastic & located near the pump so easy to overlook. What it doesn't have is a 3 way solenoid & drain pipe to the driptray but those were thankfully brought back for the 2019 reboot.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

2015-2019 share same plastic safety valve, you can "adjust" the brew pressure by cutting the spring inside.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

L&R said:


> 2015-2019 share same plastic safety valve, you can "adjust" the brew pressure by cutting the spring inside.


Much better on the 2019 to just install a pre-2015 OPV to adjust (no need to remove the plastic one either).


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Yes would be a nice upgrade option.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

3 way solenoid on the 2018+ is essentially the same as on the older versions - plumbed in the same way too - so if it's dripping like that then it's not sealing properly.

The OPV (integral to the top of the pump) feeds back to the tank in the usual way.

So - either remove the solenoid valve, strip it and give it a good clean, and see if that helps - or get a new machine if you can


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

It is going back to Gaggia. They are arranging to pick it up next week as they agree it's a problem.

Hopefully they send me a new one, but TV get might repair this one, I'm not sure yet.

At least I have my Europiccola to keep me in coffee.


----------



## Pablo El Beano (Jun 15, 2019)

GrowlingDog said:


> It is going back to Gaggia. They are arranging to pick it up next week as they agree it's a problem.
> 
> Hopefully they send me a new one, but TV get might repair this one, I'm not sure yet.
> 
> At least I have my Europiccola to keep me in coffee.


 Thats a shame. I just got one of these sent over to Oz direct from Gaggia - 


> www.theespressoshop.co.uk/


‎ under the proviso that I wont have a valid warranty, as its an overseas purchase. Luckily, mine is ok. I would have been fucked off if that was happening. Good to see they are sorting it for you. You will have yourself a great little machine. A PID kit wont hurt either. Pulling great shots every time.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Pablo El Beano said:


> Thats a shame. I just got one of these sent over to Oz direct from Gaggia -
> 
> 
> > www.theespressoshop.co.uk/
> ...


The plus side of having no warranty is you can mod it to your hearts content without voiding it!


----------



## Pablo El Beano (Jun 15, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> Pablo El Beano said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a shame. I just got one of these sent over to Oz direct from Gaggia -
> ...


 Yeah, i don't think theres much else i'd need to do to it though, other than a new shower screen maybe. In hindsight, for the price i paid to get it here, and add the PID I should have gone an extra few hundred and got the ECM Classika II, now i know I'm actually enjoying all this coffee lark.

I'm digging myself further into this hole the more time I spend with you lot though. In all honesty, I went on reddit 3 months ago to see what Nespresso machine was the best, and quickly got shamed in to purchasing all the nice shiny stuff associated with real espresso and pour overs. My wife fucking hates you all. I keep justifying my spending on all your worldly knowledge. haha.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

Pablo El Beano said:


> Yeah, i don't think theres much else i'd need to do to it though, other than a new shower screen maybe. In hindsight, for the price i paid to get it here, and add the PID I should have gone an extra few hundred and got the ECM Classika II, now i know I'm actually enjoying all this coffee lark.
> I'm digging myself further into this hole the more time I spend with you lot though. In all honesty, I went on reddit 3 months ago to see what Nespresso machine was the best, and quickly got shamed in to purchasing all the nice shiny stuff associated with real espresso and pour overs. My wife fucking hates you all. I keep justifying my spending on all your worldly knowledge. haha.


I know the feeling. My wife hates the forum too. I've had a Gaggia for years, but its dying a painful scaled up death. I've stripped the Solenoid valve off too many times in the last year to clear it.

I decided a new machine was necessary.

After about a week on here I ended up with a new Gaggia, a new grinder and a Europiccola.


----------



## Pablo El Beano (Jun 15, 2019)

GrowlingDog said:


> I know the feeling. My wife hates the forum too. I've had a Gaggia for years, but its dying a painful scaled up death. I've stripped the Solenoid valve off too many times in the last year to clear it.
> 
> I decided a new machine was necessary.
> 
> After about a week on here I ended up with a new Gaggia, a new grinder and a Europiccola.


 I've got a black NZ on its way now too. Couldn't resist. Have loved my Eureka Silenzio, but for switching between espresso and pour over its not the most practical, even with a single dosing workflow. Hopefully with the NZ, i'll save those vital few seconds a week that only spending a few extra hundred can solve! haha. Hope you get yours sorted asap.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

A quick update.

My Gaggia has gone back and is being tested.

Today I got an update.

"We can't find anything wrong with it, this is how they are designed to work if there is too much pressure. The Solenoid valve is working correctly. You either had the coffee ground too fine or had overtamped it."

I'm not convinced.

They have tested it with their coffee and cannot reproduce the problem, so I think thy are sending it back to me, although they are doing more tests tomorrow.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

GrowlingDog said:


> A quick update.
> 
> My Gaggia has gone back and is being tested.
> 
> ...


So the solinoid has been designed as an over pressure valve? What then does the over pressure valve do?


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

This I don't understand. I think I need to take my old one apart and refresh myself before I have another discussion.

I'm not really sure what the OPV does on the old one, that may seem a silly thing to say but I really dont understand how it works. Does the OPV let any excess water out back into the water tank if the pressure is too high while the pump is running. That's not something I experienced on the old one, the pump just got choked.

At present I'm not impressed with Gaggia. They have said looking at my video suggests there is a problem, however they can't reproduce it so I must have been doing something wrong.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

GrowlingDog said:


> This I don't understand. I think I need to take my old one apart and refresh myself before I have another discussion.
> 
> I'm not really sure what the OPV does on the old one, that may seem a silly thing to say but I really dont understand how it works. Does the OPV let any excess water out back into the water tank if the pressure is too high while the pump is running. That's not something I experienced on the old one, the pump just got choked.
> 
> At present I'm not impressed with Gaggia. They have said looking at my video suggests there is a problem, however they can't reproduce it so I must have been doing something wrong.


Yes exactly that. On the pre-2015 Classic, the OPV opens at a set pressure & returns water to the tank.
Perhaps@MrShades could confirm but I think the OPV on the 2019 version returns to just before the pump either to drain back to the tank or get pumped round again.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

GrowlingDog said:


> A quick update.
> 
> My Gaggia has gone back and is being tested.
> 
> ...


 If it was choking you would have very little if any coffee coming out... If it was over tamped you would have similar result. You have a steady flow of coffee filling your cups! Did they not see that in the video?


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

The only thing I can think is the Solenoid valve wasn't closing properly when I had it, but since sending it back it has fixed itself.

I'm really not sure.

They've seen the video and agreed from the video it looks like there is a problem, but they can't reproduce it.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

ashcroc said:


> Yes exactly that. On the pre-2015 Classic, the OPV opens at a set pressure & returns water to the tank.
> Perhaps@MrShades could confirm but I think the OPV on the 2019 version returns to just before the pump either to drain back to the tank or get pumped round again.


It's the same as usual - the pump has one pipe attached to the bottom of it that is the pickup from the tank, then there are two pipes coming from the top of the pump. One (lower one) is the high pressure pipe that goes to a manifold (basically a nipple on a mounting plate - like an old OPV but without the OPV part!) and then there's another standard silicone pipe that is the return back to the tank. So the tank has two pipes in it, as usual.

It doesn't seem right that the solenoid is giving way and leaking water into the drip tray before the OPV is returning water to the tank - which is what should happen (chokes or otherwise!). The solenoid valve should only vent when the power to the solenoid is dropped and the valve opens - it shouldn't be possible for it to be forced open by excess pressure (the OPV should vent the pressure instead).

I'm glad I have a proper Classic or two or three 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

Ah, I think I have found a difference. I only have one siliicon pipe in my tank in my 2019 Gaggia, my old Gaggia had 2.

If they send it back to me I think I may have to open it up to investigate how it is all connected.


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

GrowlingDog said:


> Ah, I think I have found a difference. I only have one siliicon pipe in my tank in my 2019 Gaggia, my old Gaggia had 2.
> 
> If they send it back to me I think I may have to open it up to investigate how it is all connected.


 Well it definitely should have two look here at 3 minute mark. Review: Gaggia Classic Pro Espresso Machine

Perhaps it has been routed badly and is/was kinked or blocked?


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

Agentb said:


> Well it definitely should have two look here at 3 minute mark.


Thanks, it should. My instruction manual confirms the same.

I will speak to the man at Gaggia on Friday who spoke to me today and try and find out what is going on.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Agentb said:


> Well it definitely should have two look here at 3 minute mark.


They left the return pipe off some of the pre-2015 machines (& my tebe) so the water just pours back into the tank from the exit point in the case.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

I finally have an answer.

Gaggia have updated the design and rerouted the pipe from the psuedo OPV on top of the pump so it now connects into the Dump tube down into the drip tray rather than routes back into the tank.

This seems like a ridiculous waste of water to me.

With that and the auto power off after 20 minutes I have decided to get a refund and do a proper restore on my old Classic.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

GrowlingDog said:


> I finally have an answer.
> 
> Gaggia have updated the design and rerouted the pipe from the psuedo OPV on top of the pump so it now connects into the Dump tube down into the drip tray rather than routes back into the tank.
> This seems like a ridiculous waste of water to me.
> ...


Considering the OPV is on the clean water side (especially so since it's now next to the pump) so won't get contaminated with coffee, that's totally bonkers.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

GrowlingDog said:


> I finally have an answer.
> 
> Gaggia have updated the design and rerouted the pipe from the psuedo OPV on top of the pump so it now connects into the Dump tube down into the drip tray rather than routes back into the tank.
> 
> ...


 Very silly. I'm sure this info will come in handy to others in time, good work.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

It's all just silicone rubber tubing though - so really cheap and easy to replumb it as it should be if you wished to.

2 pieces of tubing; 1 from "OPV" into tank; 1 from solenoid to vent tube.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

MrShades said:


> It's all just silicone rubber tubing though - so really cheap and easy to replumb it as it should be if you wished to.
> 
> 2 pieces of tubing; 1 from "OPV" into tank; 1 from solenoid to vent tube.


 That is true, but I'd prefer not to have to open up and start messing about with a brand new machine. It seems a stupid design change to me.

Time to get the Citric Acid out on the old one, that may even turn out to be the better idea. Having not had a Gaggia for a week I have found using La Pav regularly a lot easier than I expected so I will probably only use the Gaggia for when I have friends around, doesn't happen often.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

GrowlingDog said:


> That is true, but I'd prefer not to have to open up and start messing about with a brand new machine. It seems a stupid design change to me.
> 
> Time to get the Citric Acid out on the old one, that may even turn out to be the better idea. Having not had a Gaggia for a week I have found using La Pav regularly a lot easier than I expected so I will probably only use the Gaggia for when I have friends around, doesn't happen often.


You may as well go the whole hog & get a service kit for it then. That way, you can split the boiler so uou know you have all the gunk out.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

ashcroc said:


> You may as well go the whole hog & get a service kit for it then. That way, you can split the boiler so uou know you have all the gunk out.


Yes, that is what I will be doing. A complete strip down and rebuild. I've got the time to do it now as I'm not so desperate to have it working as I used to be now I have my La Pav to use.


----------



## tweek (Aug 2, 2019)

GrowlingDog said:


> I finally have an answer.
> 
> Gaggia have updated the design and rerouted the pipe from the psuedo OPV on top of the pump so it now connects into the Dump tube down into the drip tray rather than routes back into the tank.
> 
> ...


 Sorry for the newbie question , but any idea why they would implement this 'feature' ? Other than the waste of water, is there any issue with this architecture/concept itself. Thanks !


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

I have no idea why they have done this. It makes no sense to me, I can't see any reason for this change.


----------



## itapio (Aug 13, 2019)

Thank you! I've been searching for hours for the answer about why my brand new Gaggia Classic Pro has just one of those water tubes...I had to return it for other reason but this one tube would have also been a reason to start asking questions with Gaggia as even the manual shows that there should be two of those. Have also been viewing about every single review video of the thing and all of them show two of the watertubes.

Now I'm quite a beginner and even after reading previous comments I don't really understand if this is a good thing or bad. In every review the Classic Pro is mentioned to be pretty much the best version of the machine.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

It doesn't make the machine any better or worse at making espresso - the only thing it does is dump water into the drip tray from the Over Pressure Valve (OPV), that would otherwise and previously have been returned to the water tank.

It means that otherwise good and usable fresh water is being wasted / dumped into the drip tray - rather than being put back into the tank for re-use - so you may get a fuller drip tray and empty water tank sooner, but that's it.

It would probably cost less than £5 for sufficient silicone tubing to correct this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kroll (Feb 12, 2020)

My new Gaggia Classic Pro also has 1 tube. Can anybody else with the new Gaggia confirm if this is intentional? We have 2 cases now...


----------



## John_s (Jan 29, 2020)

Yes mine too has one tube


----------



## adamk (Jan 8, 2020)

I got lucky and received it with 2 tubes when I ordered it upon UK release back then in December 2018... no idea why Gaggia has changed that. Anyway, I also installed the pre-2015 adjustable OPV setup which, or at least something similar, I truly recommend to all of the one-tube-owners so you can not only resolve this problem but also obtain 9-10bar (or any amount of) brewing pressure.


----------



## John_s (Jan 29, 2020)

Yes I'm waiting for MrShades to assemble his opv kit, I'll get it instantly!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

As if by magic, an OPV kit appears:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/50289-mrshades-gaggia-opv-spring-mod-kit/?do=embed


----------

